# badforthesport - wtf you on?!!



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Talk about post whore...trying to fill Sweet Lu's boots I think


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

More like bobme's...but please guys, lets not feed the trolls.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

where do u feed da trolls


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

sweel lu is not going to like this lmao,bobme was before my time lol


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

must have been bored today


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

simple ridiculous.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i remember the days of the post whoring .......









Wanna be a spam artist real quick huh?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> where do u feed da trolls


 Well where are you currently being fed?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wow that is a lot, atleast every day im in the top 5, oh yeah im good


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Thats not good unless your posts are meaningful and informative.. I have never been in top 10 and I have a good post count


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

InIndiana said:


> Thats not good unless your posts are meaningful and informative.. I have never been in top 10 and I have a good post count


 will you marry me.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Your conservative. Your not into gay marriage.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

InIndiana said:


> Your conservative. Your not into gay marriage.


 very true. but i







ed your statement


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > Your conservative. Your not into gay marriage.
> ...


 So, what's the thread all about?

i just can't figure it out.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

basicly this thread is just another troll troff so iam going to dig up


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

is there any point to have lots of posts? maybe so when you tell your friends outside of this site how many posts you have they just laugh at you and beat you up or something?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Is this the same guy that has almost 1000 posts this month?


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

154 in one day will sure get him over 1,000 posts in a month, and i hope he throws a party for himself over that


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

no life


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i dont put up crappy answers, i put some thought into them, just check my posts.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i love it when people just post a smilie face or something


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, that is really cheap i never do that atleast an sentance people.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Damn, that is a ton of posts.

I wonder what his average is per day.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> Damn, that is a ton of posts.
> 
> I wonder what his average is per day.


 Look at his profile, it gives you all that information. Even which forum they're most active and the percentage of their posts devoted to it. Check around some of the more notorious Lounge-trolls and you'll see a trend.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

there are a lot of interesting topics in lounge though, especially when you have a political debate with someone, thats the best


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im in top 10 seems like every day but thats cause i cant work right now and get on

early in the morn and stay on till late at night i dont stray far from this site im

sorry if my posting seems out of line but with out this and my professional forum

i use to stay on top of my trade i would have went insane by now


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> Damn, that is a ton of posts.
> 
> I wonder what his average is per day.


Well look what I found..


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> i love it when people just post a smilie face or something


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Pretty sad i think!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Hmm...









I find it quite humorous that people like Crockeeper and Nike seem to always post about relevant, helpful imformation that is acutally WORTH reading, as opposed to some other members who post what i like to call trash.. wasted space and time. Personally, I don't like to post unless im sure the subject of my post is of value to the contributors to the site or topic leader... i will be the first to admit i have posted irrelevant things, such as flamed to my beloved Dracofish... <3 you draco, i swear.









What humors me is that ive been on thsi board for probably 4+ months and im not a high post counter because... I'm not well ranged in the topics discussed outside the Lounge board. Some people, whos names i will not say, have only been here for 1-3 months and are easily breaching 500.... some 2000

just funny, less spam, more contribution... dont waste webspace or bandwidth.

FOOD FOR THOUGHT-----

If your at a meeting, just like this board is... an undeclared meeting with no time limits or expecteded endings on subjects... if someone

(person A) said " My fish is doing this, what can i do to help it?

Person B ---- Add this ot the water, lower the temperature to 78' and be sure to do 20% water changes weekly.

Would you jump into the conversation to say this ? *person C* (this might be you)

Person C ----


> My fish is doing this, what can i do to help it?










OR :laugh:

... i dont mean to point fingers, and sometimes it is worht posting, but remember, if your already a post whore, sustain your indecency.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

come on guys, badforthesport is a good guy. he just has a lot to talk about.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

wow.. bashing a post whore!? lol..

to say something like they arent meaningful is just stupid, because that is exactly what this forum is for, off topic, bullshit, chit chat. What IS relevant in a forum with no topic?

if hes trolling, thats a different situation.. but otherwise, you are just bitching about someone who is a dedicated poster no matter how you split it.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

NIKE said:


>


 ah gee, way to make me look stupid nike











> I find it quite humorous that people like Crockeeper and Nike seem to always post about relevant, helpful imformation that is acutally WORTH reading, as opposed to some other members who post what i like to call trash.. wasted space and time. Personally, I don't like to post unless im sure the subject of my post is of value to the contributors to the site or topic leader...


--------------------------------------------------


> wow.. bashing a post whore!? lol..
> 
> to say something like they arent meaningful is just stupid, because that is exactly what this forum is for, off topic, bullshit, chit chat. What IS relevant in a forum with no topic?
> 
> if hes trolling, thats a different situation.. but otherwise, you are just bitching about someone who is a dedicated poster no matter how you split it.


No one said they aren't meaningful as i recall. Being that this is the off topic forum, let the irrelance flow in, but when responding to an OFF TOPIC, topic, Respond to the topic, dont post nonsense... i think that is the point getting across. This is starting to remind me of my buddys old Highschool forum


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thats quite ironic you say that.



> I find it quite humorous that people like Crockeeper and Nike seem to always post about relevant, helpful imformation that is acutally WORTH reading, as opposed to some other members who post what i like to call trash.. wasted space and time.


in your post, you compared "trash.. wasted space and time." to "relevant, helpful imformation that is acutally WORTH reading"

trash:relevant = meaningless junk - full of meaning

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=trash

1a. _Worthless_ or discarded material or objects; refuse or _rubbish_.
3a. _*Empty words*_ or ideas.

so what does trash mean to you? lol



> but when responding to an OFF TOPIC, topic, Respond to the topic, dont post nonsense... i think that is the point getting across.


I totally agree, just giving you sh*t cause im bored.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i try to post good stuff i admit some isnt all that great but i have a lot to say

and i like to post things tryin to make people smile, im just on for most of the day

and i try to avoid postin a smily or those two word comments but sometimes i feel

justified to do so on some pics. im just tryin to be friendly and promot comradery

eventualy meet some members in the area and even have a few parties.

which i will hopefuly be able to plan soon given good health .


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How ironic he hasnt even posted in his thread


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

regardless of his post count and how "worthy" somebody feels his posts are, there is no denying the fact that he is a dedicated member that you guys might possibly be driving away. Food for thought.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

SLANTED said:


> regardless of his post count and how "worthy" somebody feels his posts are, there is no denying the fact that he is a dedicated member that you guys might possibly be driving away. Food for thought.


 exactly


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

well lets see...
i do pst alot on this site. 
one i love this site and i am on it everyday reading, learning, laughing and just checking up on p stuff.
two i dont just post about bullshit and never talk sh*t. yes i post some smiles and just tell people thee pic are cool but i love it when someone tells me something about my posts. 
three i like the fact that i have alot of post and have only been here this year.

sorry if i piss anyone off. i dont think i do. if i do let me know. we'll talk about it. but if you dont like a topic i posted dont click on it. look all my post i started... 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...topics&hl=&st=0
i have alot of people talking back and are into the same stuff or questions. i have posted alot of pic too so that takes up a post per pic. i didnt think it was a big deal and i thought you all were hating till i saw that Xenon said i was simple ridiculous. i though he wouldnt mine that i help people, chat and just spend hours and hours on his site. hes like the CEO in my book and hes trashing me too? i gues it is time for me to stop posting. sorry.

and thank you to people that said things like " come on guys, badforthesport is a good guy. he just has a lot to talk about." an d"to say something like they arent meaningful is just stupid, because that is exactly what this forum is for, off topic, bullshit, chit chat.", "regardless of his post count and how "worthy" somebody feels his posts are, there is no denying the fact that he is a dedicated member that you guys might possibly be driving away. Food for thought."

also 
mr freez, your not to far behind me and are the only one neer my post that got here in 04.

abb, you have been talking sh*t for a while in a few more than a couple posts and im not one to go running my mouth on the internet about someone so... just stop.

again sorry if i got anyone mad cause i post alot. 
Xenon, you want me to stop? MR CEO


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry you think I have been "talking sh*t" on you dude. I dont have any reason to "talk sh*t" on you dude. Your a cool guy and we seem to be just fine when we talked in the chat the other day.

If you are offened in some way im sorry. Ill stop posting our offering my opinion or experiences in any of your threads. Just let me know dude.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Sorry you think I have been "talking sh*t" on you dude. I dont have any reason to "talk sh*t" on you dude. Your a cool guy and we seem to be just fine when we talked in the chat the other day.
> 
> If you are offened in some way im sorry. Ill stop posting our offering my opinion or experiences in any of your threads. Just let me know dude.


 your right. we didnt have a problem in the chat. but after that you kinda got a little bitchy. lol. i dont know i just kinda got a little bumbed that people were hating on me cause my my posts. no worrys!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you think I have been "talking sh*t" on you dude. I dont have any reason to "talk sh*t" on you dude. Your a cool guy and we seem to be just fine when we talked in the chat the other day.
> ...


 "Bitchy!?!?"







Hmmm? Cool ill leave ya alone completly then bro. My bad.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 get over it!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thanx for the im abb. see ya around.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

badforthesport said:


> again sorry if i got anyone mad cause i post alot.
> Xenon, you want me to stop? MR CEO :laugh:


 dude chill out.

I am of the opinion that it is hard to make more than 100 valuable contributing posts in one day. Often times when I have seen people go over 100 it gets quite excessive.

The fact of the matter is you have made tons of topics yourself talking about how much of a post whore you are..... now when people call you on it.... you freak out.

My suggestion is to chill, and use this site how you wanna use it, just try to hit "post" only when there is a positive contribution to the site.

As for the Lounge, I dont care, thats Karens turf.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Look at his profile, it gives you all that information. Even which forum they're most active and the percentage of their posts devoted to it. Check around some of the more notorious Lounge-trolls and you'll see a trend.


 haha! that's me!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

As long as it is in the LOUNGE it's no biggie IMO. Gives you something to read however people who postwhore in the fish forums are quite annoying, I cannot count the number of stupid posts wasting space in those forums...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> also
> mr freez, your not to far behind me and are the only one neer my post that got here in 04.


 i m not puttin you down man i was implying that you were prbably tryin to do the

same alot of free time and love of the site besides you live in so cal dont you

will might end up meetin for some paint ball or beers one day and i wouldnt want

you kickin my ass for a post


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > also
> ...


 No offense man but your posts mess me up lol, I keep thinking you're done mid-sentence.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sorry i have a bad habbit of no puncuation i try harder sorry :laugh: .


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> sorry i have a bad habbit of no puncuation i try harder sorry :laugh: .


 Heh, not just that, you hit enter or something and it leaves a space. It makes my happy place cry.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Neoplasia said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > badforthesport said:
> ...


 agreed.. that is worse then me.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

oooo i do that cause i think its easier to read, my eyes hurt when i read post

and all the lines are close together, plus on longer post i find it easier to follow.
guess i change it up.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > again sorry if i got anyone mad cause i post alot.
> ...


 And dont you forget it


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 I wouldn't go that far. In different ways.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

It seems kind of a shame to me that one of the most dedicated members of this board has been chased away because of the things that were said about him.



> regardless of his post count and how "worthy" somebody feels his posts are, there is no denying the fact that he is a dedicated member that you guys might possibly be driving away. Food for thought.


I agree. So what if he posts alot in the lounge?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> > regardless of his post count and how "worthy" somebody feels his posts are, there is no denying the fact that he is a dedicated member that you guys might possibly be driving away. Food for thought.
> 
> 
> I agree. So what if he posts alot in the lounge?


 Aint nothing wrong with being a main Lounge poster...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Aint nothing wrong with being a main Lounge poster...


 exactly


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I know get off his back already ..........


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmm usually i notice people post whpring when they first join but to carry it out this far just blows my mind


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ha, the other post whore posted in this thread finally


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

Man today work was hard


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i think people on the board will make there own mind up as to who makes a contribution and who is here to make up the numbers.
i have not been on here as much lately and so cant make any comment on badforthesport but he seems ok and posts alot in the non p section which is where i am mostly now.
dixon


----------

